# Unemployment benefits for Co Director of closed company.



## LouthLass (23 Sep 2008)

Hi,

I am just looking for some basic advice relating to what is available for my brother.  He was a company director of a construction themed company that had to close yesterday due to the massive downturn in the construction industry.  Would he be entitled to any benefits in the meantime until he obtains PAYE employment? I have looked at the revenue site but am unable to locate any specific info relating to his circumstances.  He owns his own house but has no large pot of savings to rely on during this time.

Any help/advice would be much appreciated.

Regards

LL


----------



## z103 (23 Sep 2008)

Was he paying 'S' class PRSI?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Sep 2008)

His _PRSI _contribution records (especially any _PAYE_ _Class A _contributions - self employed Class S contributions do not cover _Jobseeker Benefit_) for the past few years (see www.welfare.ie for details of precisely what contributions are required) are relevant to _Jobseeker's Benefit_. If he does not qualify for _JB _then he might be able to apply for means tested _Jobseeker's Assistance_.


----------



## LouthLass (23 Sep 2008)

I hope I'm reading this right - I'm looking at his P60 for YE Dec 07 and the contribution class is that of S1?  Is this what you mean Leghorn?


----------



## LouthLass (23 Sep 2008)

Thanks Clubman, I will check it out for him.  I was looking at the Revenue site and totally forgot about welfare.ie!  Many thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Sep 2008)

LouthLass said:


> I hope I'm reading this right - I'm looking at his P60 for YE Dec 07 and the contribution class is that of S1?  Is this what you mean Leghorn?


That's what he means. See www.welfare.ie for details of what benefits are covered by the different _PRSI _classes. If he has not had _Class A PRSI _contributions in the past few years then he probably cannot claim _JB _and will have to try for means tested _JA_. Simplest thing is probably to just go to the local _SW _office to sign on and see what they can do.


----------



## LouthLass (23 Sep 2008)

Signing on and seeing that they say is probably the best option for him.  I will have a look at welfare.ie in the meantime and see what info is available on there.

Many thanks.


----------

